# Retrofit stair treads



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone stained and clear coated unfinished stair treads prior to installation?
Customer wants to stain treads to match existing floor but cannot go without access to the 2nd floor for 3-4 days.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

southernyankee said:


> Has anyone stained and clear coated unfinished stair treads prior to installation?
> Customer wants to stain treads to match existing floor but cannot go without access to the 2nd floor for 3-4 days.


Yes, if you can get to bottom side pocket screw and glue to stringers. If not glue and finish nails. Nano stain and Bona traffic HD and they could walk on it that night. I finished my hardwood and needed access to bedrooms and bath. Started at 8 am, 3 coats and i had my daughters bed sitting on the finished floor at 9 that night. I jumped the gun on putting the bed back but had no choice, but it didnt leave any marks either.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

Who would want to stain/finish them in place?


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

yep


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Done all the time. For me doing installation using pre finished materials makes me a more precise carpenter because I can't say "the painters will fix it".


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

No you just say grab the fill pen...


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Do it all the time. Final coat of finish on the treads after install so the nail holes can be filled & a coat of finish put over the filler.


----------



## imdskydiver (Apr 19, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> Do it all the time. Final coat of finish on the treads after install so the nail holes can be filled & a coat of finish put over the filler.


I do 80 - 100 sets of stairs a year. There are ways to build them without ever having to see a nail hole in a tread or riser. Use your imagination.


----------

